# هل تعلم ما هو النيوماتيك ...؟؟؟



## ferasgolf (22 أغسطس 2006)

النيوماتيك : هو نظام التحكم بالألات عن طريق الهواء المضغوط ..
لماذا تتوجه معظم الشركات والمصانع الكبرى في العالم نحو النيوماتيك ..؟؟
لأسباب عدة اهمها : 
1- لانه نظام ذو درجة امن عالية جدا 
2- نظام نظيف 
3- يقدم حلا ممتازا للتوفير في الطاقة 
4- يعتمد على الهواء المتوفر في كل مكان وهو طاقة مجانية متوفرة للجميع 
4- يقلل بشكل كبير من اليد العاملة حتى ان بعض المنشآت والمصانع لدينا في سوريا كمعامل الشامبو 
مثلا أو معاجين الأسنان لا تحتاج إلى عامل واحد فقط للاشراف على سير عمل الآلة 
5- يمكن التحكم بالنظام إما بشكل مباشر او عن طريق الـplc وشاشات اللمس او عن طريق الكمبيوتر 
مباشرة 
6- يحتاج خبرة واسعة في مجال تركيب الدارات الهوائية وتثبيتها بالشكل الملائم . 
من الشركات التي باتت تستخدم هذا النظام : جميع شركات صناعة السيارات 
شركات التعبئة والتغليف الغذائية والكيميائية 
معامل الادوية 
أي فرص العمل متوفرة بشكل هائل ...... 
تدرس المادة في جامعة دمشق كمادة اساسية عملية ومعظم مشاريع التخرج هذا العام كانت تعمل على 
هذا النظام 
من الشركات الكبرى التي تورد قطع ومستلزمات النيوماتيك ( شركة فيستو ) 
ويمكنك ان تبني اصغر دارة عن طريق : 
1- بسطون هوائي ذو شوطين 
2- سويتش هوائي 
3 ضاغط هواء ( كمبرسور ) 

تعمل معظم البسطونات على ضغط 6 بار إن كانت وظيفتها التحريك فقط أما إذا حملت باوزان فقد تصل إلى 12 إلى 17 بار 

أي سؤال أو استفسار ............ أنا موجود


----------



## حسين الشاوري (24 أغسطس 2006)

*نظم التحكم في الالات الانتاجية في المصانع والمعامل = هواء + هيدروليكية 0*

 نظم التحكم في الالات الانتاجية في المصانع والمعامل = هواء + هيدروليكية 

 اولا اشكرك على المجهود ؟
 وسوف نلتقي قريبا للحديث عن النظم الهيدروليكية , والهوائية والنقاش مفتوح لاي عضو


----------



## صناعة المعمار (25 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


تسلمو اخوتي م. فراس و م. حسين

موضوع مهم ونحن نتابعكم وبانتظار المزيد

وسيتم تثبيت الموضوع ان شاءالله


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (27 أغسطس 2006)

سأجيب على السؤال ...​ 


نعم أنا أعلم ما هو النيوماتيك ...​ 


وأشكرك أخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات ...​ 


وللمزيد المزيد عن هذا النظام ...ماهو ؟ وما تطبيقاته ومكوناته ؟​ 


أدعوكم لزيارة هذا الموضوع ... وإن شاء الله ينتفع به الجميع ​ 


السلسلة التعليمية الخاصة بالأنظمة الهوائيــة​ 


وللمزيد عن الأنظمة الهيدروليكية تفضلوا بزيارة هذا الرابط​ 


النظم الهيدروليكية وتطبيقاتها​ 



أمنياتي لكم بالتوفيــــــــــــــق والنجاح​


----------



## أحمد مارفل (15 سبتمبر 2006)

نظام النيوماتيك مهم ولكن هل تم تطبيقه فعلا ؟ وأين ؟


----------



## somiah (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*knumatic system*

اخي العزيز نظام النيوماتيك هو نضام يستعمل لاجهزة التحكم وهو نظام قديم جدا وانا عندم تعييني 

للعمل في شركتي الحالية ( احدي شركات النفط في الخليج ) كانت جميع الاجهزة تعمل اليا بالنظام الهوائي اما الان فلا يوجد الاجهازين فقط ( موجودة في مناطق خطرة) 
جميع الا نظمة الان اليكترونية مثل ( smart valve ,transmitter ,controller ),سيدي عيوب
النيوماتيك كثيرة ومشاكلة وعدم الدقة خاصة الاماكن البعيدة عن مصادر الهواء 

وشكرا :3:


----------



## kmayouf (28 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخوه الأعزاء
نظام النيوماتيك نظام يستخدم في مصانع تعبئة اسطوانات الغاز ومصانع المواد الغذائية لانه آمن ونظيف.
كما أنه تم تطوير بإضافة التقنيه الإلكترونية للصمامات لتصبح إلكترونيوماتيك
ولمن رغب فسوف أزودكم بعلومات عن نظام النيوماتيك على شكل حلقات علما بأنني حصلت على دورة في النيوماتك ولدي عرض تقديمي باللغة الإنجليزية
متمنين التوفيق للجميع
عضو مستجد


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (29 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم أخواني وبلا شك أن مجال النيوماتيك مجال واسع وعظيم ولا يقتصر وجوده علي مصانع بعينها فالكثير من الأنظمة الصناعية يدخل بها النيوماتيك (كمجال الأغذية والنسيج والحديد والخ.....)
وهي كما تفضلتم وذكرتم مجال آمن ولكن لا يخلو من العيوب والمشاكل التي تحتمها الظروف الجوية المحيطة ..فالعنصر الرئيسى في هذا المجال هو الهواء .. والذي بدورة يجب أن يعالج جيدا قبل الأستخدام حتي لا يؤثر علي صمامات التحكم .والخ من المتطلبات
صراحة الموضوع جيد وجميل ونتمني أن نري خبراتك وحلقاتك أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (29 نوفمبر 2006)

الأن وفي مجال الأغذية مثلا حيث كنت أعمل فأن اجهزة ال plc تقوم بدورها الفعال للتعامل مع انظمة الهواء ( النيوماتيك) وهي دقيقة للغاية خاصة مع السولونويد فالف . والمشكلة الرئيسية هي طبيعة الهواء الداخل علي هذه الفالفات.كما ذكرت مسبقا


----------



## هاوي علم (26 يونيو 2008)

اعزائي الأعضاء والزوار اريد ان اثير اهتمامكم الى انه يوجد في سورية وكلاء لأكبر الشركات في العالم لتصنيع وتطوير قطع الهواء المضغوط وهي شركة S.m.c اليابانية وبصراحة انا متأكد بنفسي من جودتها وذلك بعد التجريب وللفائدة العنوان : دمشق مرجة مقابل محافظة ريف دمشق شركة مياك 
هاتف : 2246171 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر وأرجو ان تدوم الفائدة بين الجميع:77::77::77:


----------



## HaMooooDi (28 يونيو 2008)




----------



## الإعصار الأزرق (29 يونيو 2008)

موضوع حلو و جديد علي انا بكل صراحه


يعطيك العافيه و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sam19815050 (19 يوليو 2008)

gooooooooooood


----------



## على اللول (19 يوليو 2008)

مجهود طيب نرجو الاستمرار


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (6 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك
مجهود طيب


----------



## mohmmad.el (12 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد المساعدة في كتابة حلقة بحث عن الة تعمل على نظام النيوماتيك ولم اجد شيئ بهذا الموضوع فأرجو المساعدة


----------



## aitsaid_10 (18 فبراير 2010)

do you talk about pneumatic or newmatic ?


----------



## virtualknight (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخوتي الكرام على هذه المشاركات المفيدة


----------



## سليم المستكشف (27 فبراير 2010)

اجل فهدا افظل حل


----------



## رائد حمامرة (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكرام على هذه المشاركات المفيدة


----------



## yoyo_to_you (6 مارس 2012)

يا اخوان انا محتاج بحث عن النيوماتك 
فاياليت تعطوني معلومات و مصادرها


----------



## بشير السعدي (8 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الحديث جدا جميل 
اود ان اضيف ان مميزات انظمة الهواء هي
1- توفرالهواء وسهولة نقله و خزنه في الاوعية
2- لايتأثر كثيرا بتغير درجات الحرارة 
3- هذه الانظمة امينة ولاتحدث مشاكل اثناء وجود تسرب لذا فهي تستخدم بكثرة في مصافي وتعبئةالغاز 
4- تعتبر من الانظمة البسيطة التركيب وغير معقدة


----------



## حمد الفايز (28 مارس 2012)

اشكرك على المعلومه


----------



## بابو (7 أبريل 2012)

شكرا شباب على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## korzaty (9 أبريل 2012)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]thanksssssssssssssss[/FONT]​


----------

